# Peugeot ID



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 31, 2019)

I need help with the model and year. I’ve searched through the Peugeot catalogs and come up empty. The owner doesn’t have any idea. It has chrome so I know it’s not a cheap one.




 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm betting a transition 1978/79 U09 with stem shifters swapped for downtube.
Hardware matches '79, but paint and decals match '78



http://www.bikeboompeugeot.com/Brochures USA/Brochures USA.htm


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks like I was in the wrong decade. I assumed mid-80s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 31, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I'm betting a transition 1978/79 U09 with stem shifters swapped for downtube.
> Hardware matches '79, but paint and decals match '78
> View attachment 940802
> http://www.bikeboompeugeot.com/Brochures USA/Brochures USA.htm




What’s a good price on this? The frame looks in great shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 31, 2019)

bike boom bikes in great shape (ignored but well stored) are not uncommon - $200 +/-
that is the top-line sport/touring bike - the racier U10 has a wider market
A buddy paid $125 for perfect early  80s Miyata-built Univega.  

it's still wearing all the kind of stuff the rest of us would have stripped off with heavy riding.



a great frame with 40 years and 40,000 mi (and 3 complete rebuilds)


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m going back and forth. I love the color but the last Peugeot i worked on, an ‘85 P-something was a chore to find tools and parts for. I promised myself I’d never work on another Peugeot. But...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> bike boom bikes in great shape (ignored but well stored) are not uncommon - $200 +/-
> that is the top-line sport/touring bike - the racier U10 has a wider market
> A buddy paid $125 for perfect early  80s Miyata-built Univega.
> 
> ...




___

Ron,

we gotta 'member that @twinflight be the same laddie who extracted two hundred simolianis from a P6!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/80s-ish-peugeot-what-model-and-year.132895/

he may get a mortage payment outta this wheel!  

very nice find BTW.  

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 31, 2019)

personally, I would prefer the older bike - however, late-80s should get you to all ISO, (also SunTour) and the older bike will be French, the 85 worse - a mix of French and ISO.
The mid-80s are not at all uncommon - show up at every Frankenbike here, but I like the older paint schemes better.

there's also something special in the ride of older French bikes - they put the low-trail in the fork offset, making it springy, and lighter frame tubing than e.g. Raleigh would use.
That's also a pretty cool Stronglight crank

this is a higher-grade bike, Tad's 21-lb '72 Follis, and I think he sold it, but the ride was so amazing he had to let everyone ride it


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

*-----*

*Head emblem resembles that of Follis.*

*Colour scheme is consistent with a stock Follis one.*

*Catalogue sheet for the Follis model 672 of 1972 -*

*

*

*-----*


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 31, 2019)

I got the seller to come down to $160. Would I be crazy to walk away? Seems like a slim margin for resale. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jan 31, 2019)

juvela said:


> *-----*
> 
> *Head emblem resembles that of Follis.*
> 
> ...




Wouldn’t it have ‘Follis’ decals all over?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

twinflight said:


> Wouldn’t it have ‘Follis’ decals all over?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




-----

Yes, indeed: ex-works.

Not clear coated.

Could be that an owner didst care for them not...

For ~MCMLXXII they came through with cra%#y looking foil things as seen on member HARPO 's example -

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/follis.127195/


-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 31, 2019)

That Follis is Art Link's first grown-up bike, which Tad picked up on a trip to Austin.
Art ran the premier classic steel bike shop in Austin for decades.
He was the source of Lou's Charrel, several other bikes and parts between them and Ed as well, my GB Map of England bars, and Art still has a big collection in Austin.  
None of Art's bikes fit me.


----------

